# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Spraybars



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone use them? Anyone build them?

If so how?

How well do they work?

What are they spraying - co2 - filter return - or ?

Thanks

Dustin

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone use them? Anyone build them?

If so how?

How well do they work?

What are they spraying - co2 - filter return - or ?

Thanks

Dustin

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

how do you get 99% flourite?? lol, anyway, i'm using the spraybar outflow things from my rena filstar xp2 filter. i like them. no more surface splashing, and it creates a large, gentle current that doesn't piss off my angelfish. not sure what else to say about them, sorry









JP


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

1% is sand.

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## eruji (Feb 1, 2003)

how do you mount your spraybars?

horizontally or vertically?

what about the white pvc, do you paint it? i hate the look of it in my tank.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

mine is mounted horizontally. wanna know why? just 'cause! i wanted a long weak spraybar on the back to slowly churn the water. don't know if there is a right way or wrong way, but there is a JP way and it's horizontal. as for painting PVC... i'm not sure. anyone else wanna answer that one?


----------



## imported_Sicklid (Feb 27, 2003)

I used to work with garden irrigation stuff a lot, and one thing that comes to mind is the 1/2" hose I had to wrestle with. Aside from being black, its brainless to work with, comes with all sorts of connection possibilities (elbows, T's etc) and it's easy to connect to PVC fittings.

_*BlackMesaDesigns*_


----------



## Kathy (Feb 2, 2003)

I built the spraybar for my wet dry filter. The gray PVC sold in the electric section of the home improvement store is much less visible in the tank. The white L fitting really shows up much more than the gray. Black sure sounds great but I use regular PVC all the time and the long length of the black tubing wouldn't be used by me. Too bad.

My spraybar goes down to the bottom and then along the back with the holes facing forward. I planned the holes, drilled every two inches or so, to be slightly less than the total diameter of the tube. There is flow from all the holes. I also have one siphon breaking hole at the point the overflow stops siphoning when the pump is off. Since I drilled this hole facing downward the water flow just ripples the surface a little.

Place the spraybar opposite the filter intake so there are fewer dead spots in the water circulation. A vertical bar works but plants can get blown down. The on the gravel placement doesn't do that at all. It also blows most of the debris to the front of the tank so it is easy to siphon out. 

My tank's scape is a slope from top right to bottom left. I very cleverly put the down tube of the spraybar on the left hand side where the plants are low. I could move the vertical to the other side or split the bottom part of the spraybar but have planted xmas moss on it instead. It seems to be attaching and growing to my unsanded down tube. Got the idea from the moss that attached to the bottom part of the bar all on its own!

If the spraybar doesn't ripple the surface doesn't the tank get surface scum? My ten gallon tank looks much better when the outflow of the internal filter ripples the surface quite a bit.


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

I painted my spraybar black with regular spray paint from rustoleum. No problems so far.

Brandon

75gallon tank, wetdry filter, pressurized co2 with controller, uv, flourite substrate, 220watts lighting


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2003)

I used the irrigation pipe that sicklid is talking about. YOu can get it in 12" pieces that are threaded on both ends. I used 2x12" pieces with a threaded connector, a threaded end cap, and a threaded 90 degree barb that my Fluval 404 hose plugs right into. cost me 4 bucks and it is all black so it looks really nice.


----------

